# Greetings



## KenpoGer (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I´m Timm, 17 years old and i´m an orange belt in Ed Parker´s Kenpo Karate.
I hope  i can learn about some other arts or give you an understanding of my art.

Kenpo Salute, Timm


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome, Timm...lost of kenpo folks here and on KenpoTalk!


----------



## KenpoGer (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah there not much actice users in the Kenpo section but I hope some more will come 

Salute, Timm


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 7, 2009)

Greetings and welcome to MT, Timm!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Timm, welcome to MT


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

fyn


----------



## kcs (Dec 8, 2009)

welcome to the marital talk.  where you from?


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy


----------



## just2kicku (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! Hope you enjoy MT!


----------

